# My scorpion just died right in front of me



## beerski (Jun 13, 2011)

His name was Apollo and my girlfriend and I caught him in the desert 2 years ago here in New Mexico. Out here scorpions are no more than a couple inches and a brownish yellow color... The last few days he was acting strange--sitting on a rock in the water dish, tail kind of lifeless and moving slow. I took him out of the terrarium and put him on my bed to pet him and warm him up in my hand and basically check up on him and he slowly walked over and put his hands on my arm. I thought MAYBE he was going to molt so I grabbed my scorpion book for answers but a minute later I looked back and he was dead. I'm a grown man--29 years old but I cried for him. He was a cool scorpion. He used to let me pet him and he was always so curious and loved to explore instead of running to hide like most scorpions. Apollo will get a proper burial in my backyard. Am I crazy? I even prayed to God to take care of him wherever his soul is going now.


----------



## Codiejackson88 (Jun 13, 2011)

beerski said:


> His name was Apollo and my girlfriend and I caught him in the desert 2 years ago here in New Mexico. Out here scorpions are no more than a couple inches and a brownish yellow color... The last few days he was acting strange--sitting on a rock in the water dish, tail kind of lifeless and moving slow. I took him out of the terrarium and put him on my bed to pet him and warm him up in my hand and basically check up on him and he slowly walked over and put his hands on my arm. I thought MAYBE he was going to molt so I grabbed my scorpion book for answers but a minute later I looked back and he was dead. I'm a grown man--29 years old but I cried for him. He was a cool scorpion. He used to let me pet him and he was always so curious and loved to explore instead of running to hide like most scorpions. Apollo will get a proper burial in my backyard. Am I crazy? I even prayed to God to take care of him wherever his soul is going now.


Sorry to hear that man. Im guessing based on the size and color you said, that it was a Vaejovis spinigerus. And most likely a male if you only had it 2 years. The males have a much shorter lifespan than the females. One of my favorite species of scorpions. Your pain is felt friend : (


----------



## beerski (Jun 14, 2011)

He had some kind of foot fungus or disease. Just little black spots on his legs for over a year now and actually a couple of his little feet came off like leprosy or something. I don't think he died of old age. I thought all scorpions live for 10-20 years.


----------



## PatrickM (Jun 14, 2011)

beerski said:


> I'm a grown man--29 years old but I cried for him


Real men cry my friend. 



Your guy had Mycosis. Here is one thread I found on it if you want to learn more. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=139285


Not all dogs go to heaven but Scorpions do.


----------



## Roblicious (Jun 14, 2011)

Desert Hairy scorps live for 10+ years, you have a V spin (striped devil) they dont live 'that' long

I have one of those too, they are pretty cool, so sad that he passed, seemed like you 2 had a bond cause it came up to you and let you pet him

you gonna get another one? cant really guarentee your next V spin or whatever scorpion will allow you to pet him lol


----------



## gambite (Jun 14, 2011)

Honeslty I think you are kinda crazy, not just for crying for a scorpion but for praying to God over one too. But thats just me, to each his own. I never get that attached to my inverts, I dont even give them names. But it does suck when one you have cared for for a while dies.


----------



## beerski (Jun 14, 2011)

*ok*

Thank you for your shared wisdom. It's human nature to be crazy


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 15, 2011)

I was touched by your story.  Especially when your scorpion crawled over and placed its pinchers on your arm.  Like he was connecting with you.  Maybe saying thank you for being his friend.

There's those who probably think that's stupid or silly, but not me.  I think you had something special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xanthopus (Jun 15, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone crying for a scorpion. But u know what, i wish i could cry for a scorpion. I think its perfectly normal and is human nature to feel sad when a close companion passes. For you to feel such love for a scorpion makes me wonder a little if i have such compassion. Im sure that apollo enjoyed its life with u and so will any other scorpions in ur care in the future .


----------



## Skinky Girl (Jun 15, 2011)

Aww dude, I'm sorry. I totally understand being sad over an invert. A couple years ago I had a female T die after shipping bc the box was mishandled, I teared up for her. Will you go catch another one?


----------



## SPIDEY (Jun 15, 2011)

*scorp*

little spots on feet. were there any on other parts of body? might have been mites. theyre common.  dont sweat it if it was. 
i understand your thoughts. its good to hear when owners actually care that much for their inverts.

go for a flat rock ...super cool!

take it easy.

tom


----------



## monsterdare (Jun 15, 2011)

beerski said:


> His name was Apollo and my girlfriend and I caught him in the desert 2 years ago here in New Mexico. Out here scorpions are no more than a couple inches and a brownish yellow color... The last few days he was acting strange--sitting on a rock in the water dish, tail kind of lifeless and moving slow. I took him out of the terrarium and put him on my bed to pet him and warm him up in my hand and basically check up on him and he slowly walked over and put his hands on my arm. I thought MAYBE he was going to molt so I grabbed my scorpion book for answers but a minute later I looked back and he was dead. I'm a grown man--29 years old but I cried for him. He was a cool scorpion. He used to let me pet him and he was always so curious and loved to explore instead of running to hide like most scorpions. Apollo will get a proper burial in my backyard. Am I crazy? I even prayed to God to take care of him wherever his soul is going now.


hello, sorry to hear abt Apollo.

i'm now actually experiencing kind of the same situation.
i got 3 Asian forest scorpion and there is one that i love most. This morning i found her leaking body fluid and lifeless.

knowing that she might be dying, i can't help crying, which was unexpected by myself. i'm a grown man too.

after searching the site, i know that sometimes they do survive from leaks. the best i can do now is seperating her from the rest. hoping that her life signs come back.
she does sometimes move a little, and seems to become a bit lively after a moment of rest.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beerski have you buried it yet? I would advice not to do so and wait out a few days to be 100% sure it's dead or it starts to smell. You said you thought he was about to molt? Most scorpions don't move at all during the molting process and will appear like they're dead. Unless you see your scorpion's tail laying flat in the ground (a sure sign it is actually dead) I would wait it out a couple of days to be certain.


----------



## Roblicious (Jun 15, 2011)

pinktoe23 said:


> Beerski have you buried it yet? I would advice not to do so and wait out a few days to be 100% sure it's dead or it starts to smell. You said you thought he was about to molt? Most scorpions don't move at all during the molting process and do appear like they're dead. Imo unless you see your scorpion's tail flat in the ground (a sure sign it is actually dead) I would wait it out a couple of days.


yeah thats a good idea, and also you mentioned his tail was 'lifeless', as in it was straight back flat? or curved to the side?

Cause if its curved to the side its perfectly fine, not all scorpions have their tails erect all the time. If its straight flat back, then yeah its not a good sign.

I have the same scorpion as you the V spin/Striped devil scorpion and they tend to dig a big tunnel and close it off so they can molt in peace and quiet. Which is why I am also surprised it let you pet him lol.


----------



## beerski (Jun 15, 2011)

*wow*

thank you to everyone who replied to me. I was upset and looking for answers the night this happened and came across this sight so I signed up and I'm glad I did. It's really cool because I don't have any friends as passionate about scorpions as me. To answer some questions, first of all--he is as dead as a ghost in the eery position scorps do when dead... arms out, legs and tail flat... I have 7 more of these little guys in a big terrarium and they are easy to catch at night out in the desert about a 30 minute drive from my house. I don't want tons of them. I like having a little community though. To those tempted to keep too many whilst scorpion hunting: DON'T JEOPARDIZE THE ECO SYSTEM! For something else I read--
When your scorpion is leaking body fluids (very sad) put a little dirt over the wound to help close it up. If it works, the dirt will come off when they heal.


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Sep 7, 2011)

it is human nature to become emotionally attatched to things. you are not crazy, rather you are completely normal. some people dont. some people do. 

reminds me of Terminator 2 "it is human nature to destroy yourselves"


----------

